# ¿Donde hay Casas De modelismo, robotica confiables?



## adri_ariel_05 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hola! resulta que estoy haciendo con 2 compañeros un proyecto final para entregar en la feria de fin de curso de 3er año (ultimo año de tecnico electronico) , y lo que estamos haciendo es un Robot, manipulado a radio frecuencia con modo manual y automatico...Este robot tendria 2 brazos con 2 manitos. El problema es que necesitamos saber donde podemos conseguir un Tornilllo sin fin y un engranaje que calse justo al mismo para asi conectar el eje del brazo a este mismo. El origen del tornillo sin fin iria a el motor paso a paso. Porque queremos esto?? Por el simple echo de que si desenergizo el motor paso a paso el brazo por gravedad hara fuerza hacia abajo...pero como el engranaje no podra mover el tornillo sin fin hacia adelante o atras quedara quiero y duro. De no hacer este sistema la unica manera seria tener todo el tiempo el motor energizado y no es la idea porque se recalentarian las bobinas. Nosotros vivimos por Argentina Buenos aires, Moron, Castelar, Ramos Mejia y alrrededores...para la gente q viva por aca...si nos pueden tirar alguna direc, donde podamos conseguir lo q precisamos estariamos muy agradecidos...

Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 6, 2009)

adri_ariel_05 dijo:


> ... Por el simple echo de que si desenergizo el motor paso a paso el brazo por gravedad hara fuerza hacia abajo......


En aplicaciones como esta lo que se puede hacer es mantener energizado un campo del motor, de esta forma el motor queda "Bloqueado".

El energizado de bloqueo NO se realiza a la misma tensión de trabajo, sino a una inferior para evitar recalentamiento del motor.
Si estas aplicando tensión variable para manejar tu PAP proveniente de un PWM, esto es muy fácil, si estas trabajando con tensión fija NO tanto, pero siempre te será más fácil que encontrar las partes mecánicas.

Edit:
Si insistes con la mecánica, hay un "Chatarrero" de electrónica y mecanismos en la zona de Lugano que puede llegar a tener algo como lo que necesitas.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hola..gracias por responder...sisi lo habiamos pensado, energizarlo con un codigo quieto para que quede trabado pero se calentaria porque usamos 12V fijos, y usamos un L293 que tiene los 4 buffers de las bobinas por lo que al circuito desde el microcontrolador (atmel 8051) le indicamos la direccion y la habilitacion del mismo integrado, anterior a esto esta el generador de codigos (2 flip-flops D y unas compuertas) con un astable echo con un 40106. Motivo por el cual se calentaria el motor...y no es lo queremos..pero a la ves conseguir el famoso tornillo sin fin y el engranaje es tambien un dolor de cabeza...fuimos a una ferreteria enorme que nos recomendaron y tenian los tornillos sin fin pero no el engranaje correspondiente, es decir no tenian engranajes...

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 6, 2009)

Acabo de cargar estas direcciones, tendrías que darte una vuelta por allí a ver si encuentras algo.
tabla_surplus [Witronica]

Otra posibilidad es aumentar mucho la relación de transmisión Motor-Brazo, el movimiento inverso (El brazo moviendo al motor) se vuelve más difícil.
Pero por otro lado pierdes velocidad.

Por casualiad estudias en el colegio León XIII ?


----------



## mike90x (Nov 6, 2009)

que tal, alguna vez has utilizado un torno?

te pregunto esto porque hacer el sinfin es relativamente facil una vez que tienes el engrane, asi te quedan a la medida y del largo que tu quieras

te digo hacer el sinfin teniendo el engrane, ya que hacer el engrane es demasiado complicado.

si no puedes ir a algun taller mecanico y pedir un sinfin sencillo, ellos te lo hacen de acuerdo al engrane pero que no te vean la cara porque en ocaciones quieren cobrar de mas.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hola! encontre unos engranajes q tenia por ahi...me falta el sin fin,,,voy a ver si puedo "inventar" uno a partir de tornillos comunes con el mismo paso... vere q hago

No no conozco ese colegio, yo vivo en Ramos Mejia cerca del Juan 23,,yo voy a la tecnica 8, en gaona...nose si te ubicas...

saludos y gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 7, 2009)

Si el ángulo de movimiento del brazo es inferior a 180º se podría mover con un sistema de biela.
El extremos de la biela la conectas a una tuerca, dentro de la tuerca colocas un trozo de varilla roscada la que haces girar mediante tu motor.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Nov 7, 2009)

Una imagen vale mas que mil palabras jajaj, Los brazitos iran en la parte del chanfle hacia abajo (en la parte de adelante del robot) Creo que tiene menos de 180° grados de giro...

Saludos!


----------

